# Small Embroidery Shop Organization



## texemb (Dec 2, 2005)

I've been a long time member of this forum, and never thought to ask this question before. I started my business at home, moved into retail space and eventually moved back home...3 years ago. I'm finally purging, sorting, organizing, etc. 

My question is for those small 1-4 head embroidery shops, how do you arrange your backings, solvy, general embroidery work space, etc.? (Pics would be awesome, I'm visually oriented).

I have a work table I do my layouts and hooping on. Just wanted to see what other people use for their setup, tools and organization. I'm redoing my entire work area/studio. Trying to pretty it up a bit and just wanted to see some ideas. It's hard to find embroidery specific work rooms on Pinterest, etc.

I'm leaving the screen printing part to the hubs, it's his area. But the embroidery, sales and samples are all my area.

Thanks all!


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

The folks over at My Embroidery Mentor (My Embroidery Mentor, Deborah Jones) can probably give you lots of good ideas for organizing your embroidery work space.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would keep what you use the most (backing, oil, trimmers, hoops) within easy reach. Maximize your wall space for storage for hoops, thread, job tickets, etc. If you store thread on the wall, keep it out of direct sunlight. Keep items used for the same task such as packing supplies together. Keep trimming tools like trimmers, scissors and tweezers in a tray. Keep items that could easily be confused apart such as canned air and spray adhesive;oil, Fray Check and Sewers Aid. Color-code items to distinguish them such as scissors that are used for different tasks. Consider the natural light in your space when locating work spaces. Make sure you have adequate light. If your machines accept data by cable then your desk may need to be located close to your machines. Clear storage containers are great for storing items like floppy disks and 60 wt thread. If you don't already have a soft surface to walk on consider installing a rug or mats to keep your feet happy and keep you warmer in the winter.


----------



## BadReligion (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is a quick sketch of our floor plan:










We also have separate storage room for embroidery thread and other material.


----------



## texemb (Dec 2, 2005)

My main issue is storage of solvy, baking, etc. I store the large quantity in area next to machine, but keeping enough out on worktable is what I'm trying to solve. Ceilng fan blows on things, adds a small level of annoyance. My studio is 14x20, but have windows and stairs. I have a half wall and two solid walls. The machine/table/ work table arrangement works great. Just looking for clever storage ideas on the small stuff.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I have storage crates, with the opening facing the table, stacked against the wall of my hooping table. The crate closest to the hooper has precut cutaway stacked in it. I don't have ceiling fans but I would think it would be somewhat protected from circulating air since its only open on one side. I rarely use anything other than cutaway but if I need another backing I temporarily replace some cutaway with the other backing.


----------



## waddles28 (Nov 11, 2010)

For my backings I have a wheeled 4 drawer storage bin that I can wheel to each machine and it keeps the different types separated.


----------

